# Embarrased at spin class.



## saldman (Aug 5, 2003)

To begin with, I always considered my self a better than average rider. Never raced, but I have ridden with racers and stayed right there with them. I have great biking skills and can climb very technical stuff and go balls out on the down hills.
Plus I love epics.

Well, today was not my day. I am stationed at an Air Force Base for computer training. Some of my classmates have been doing the spin class at the base gym and asked me to join to see how I would stack up. Here it goes:

Fit, fit, fit. These stationary bikes can be adjusted so I adjusted as close as my bike's geometry as possible. Not here though! The different off-the-seat riding style calls for a different geometry so I was bouncing all over. The wide ass seat is actually five times more uncomfortable as my Titec. Toe clips instead of clipless. The bike doesn't coast so if the shoe comes off the pedal; it smacks you on the calf. Pedaling and not going anywhere doesn't compute with me. Etc. Etc. Etc.

Needles to say, I looked like I have never been on a bike before. Worst thing is that I can't tell my buddies about the differences without sounding like making excuses. Now, if I could only get them on a trail...

Either way, I am going for a real ride tomorrow and then going to the spin class right after. After all, it will improve my stamina, and dam it, I never quit for the climbs on the Smoky Mountains so I am not going to quit this.

Now, if I could put my Titec seat on the stationary bike...

Sal


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

*Me too*

I too did my first spin class a few months ago and was unpleaseantly surprised. I consider myself a pretty fit rider but the class had me sweating gallons and breathing hard. The bikes are pretty adjustable and the seat is OK. The workout was very intense. One of the better ones I've had. I brought my clipless shoes and they worked fine. I looked like a dork though as I tried setting the bike up similiar to my roadbike (low, low handlebar and somewhat short in the top tube). I came in like a pro and left like a beginner. I stuck through it though and will tell you that if you give it a chance it is a lot of fun with the right group. Classes can be very different, one class can be kind of lame and the next will be cheering and whooping.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*It was an utterly humbling experience for me.*

I was feeling a bit cocky when I went to my first (an only) spin class. I was riding quite a bit at that time, especially on the road. I was the only guy there. Most of the women did not look too athletic to me (some were decidedly UNathletic looking), so I figured this was going to be a breeze.

WRONG!!!! It whooped my a$$!! I only lasted about 15 or 20 minutes. When I could not take it anymore I got of the bike and could harly stand. I waddled out of there not giving a rat's a$$ that I had to walk in front of everyone to leave.

To be fair, it is quite different than riding. First of all, the cadence is way faster and resistance lower than I ever experience on a bike. Also, the stagnant, warm air was killing me. The lack of freewheel felt sketchy to me (though it had nothing to do with my bailing.

I will try it again sometime.

Kapusta


----------



## MoeChedda (Aug 23, 2004)

*Yup!*

Like most of ya'll, I'm a pretty fit MTBr -- did my first spin class 2 weeks ago because of the rain and likewise was humbled. Though I knew that hard-core spinners are in good shape and that's why I wanted to spin. Setting up the bike sucked because I didn't want to ask for help, but finally had to.

Sweated like a pig and was struggling with off-seat riding. The 2nd ride went better though as I got there early and set up with no problem. After a few off-seat spins, my legs got sorta used to it (I rarely MTB off-seat with the FS (I don't have lock-out or pro-pedal). I rode sunday (after 2 sessions of spin) and could tell a small difference.

I'm going to continue to spin once a week along with my normal riding.

Great post!

...


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

Spinning can be great for MTBing, IF you have a good instructor. I did spinning on winter. I worked myself up to twice a week.

the out of saddle stuff, especially hovering does wonders for you technical rock garden climbing ablities.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Yeah, I'm really digging the spin classes. Great instructor, great tunes, and some very fit ladies make it an enjoyable class.

To the guys that are killing themselves: YOU control the resistance knob! Don't get sucked into trying to be a hardman and looking like a fool.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

HUM, I was "invited" to go to a spin class with a very hot girl, BUT after reading this I"m wondering if I should  I'm pretty fit ( a hell of a lot fitter than I was when I started riding my heart rate at rest has gone from 72 to 56 and I can normally keep in front with the fastest guys I ride with)

I changed to a smaller seat when I got back home from holidays in Spet from the standard "cushy" one yu get standard with a "intro" MTB. If what you guys are saying is correct I think I'd hate it and have severe difficulties - 1 because of the seat and 2 because I really hate "spinning" in such low gears/gearing. Maybe I'll give it a try in a week or 2 once I've really gotten back into riding and am putting down 3-5 rides a week.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*No problem w/ Spin; Arobics killed me.*

I did a couple of spin classes on a cruise last fall. I was afraid they would kill me but because my wife told the group leader what a great biker I was I could not back out without loosing face. Face is such an important concept even in western societies. I survived, even kept up pretty much and felt it was one of the best workouts I ever did.

Step Arobics, on the other hand, beat me into the ground. I joined a local class. How hard could it be, I thought, as I saw the group of middle-age females who filled the session. Oh, what a surprise, when the leader turned up the music. Keep up? No, not even close. Stumbling and bumbling my way through an hour of torture, I returned a few more times but soon dropped out.

Ladies, I quite, you win, I am not worthy!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

misc notes from a winter spinner

-you can order saddle converters from Schwinn and some of the other manufactuerers. Thsi makes it so you can mount your own saddle and bring that it, drop it into the bike



> To the guys that are killing themselves: YOU control the resistance knob! Don't get sucked into trying to be a hardman and looking like a fool.


Yah, whassup with that? The beauty of it is that YOU deteremine how hard you work. So, if you are killing yourself don't come whining.

-HRM can be really useful just to get an idea of how hard you are working, what kind of condition you are in

-some gyms will let you use a bike on your own, no class, so just bring in your own CD player and go for it...

here's an interesting tale of spin (humor):
http://www.xtri.com/article.asp?id=820
formica


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

*Its different*

Spin class is cross training, its not mountain biking. That being said a spin classes are a great workout. The no bounce drill is great cross training for technical climbs. But when your getting beat up keep in mind very few of them actually ride. If you take them outside its a whole new world!


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Omg!!!*



formica said:


> here's an interesting tale of spin (humor):
> 
> http://www.xtri.com/article.asp?id=820
> 
> formica


Thank You!!! I needed a good laugh.
That was great...the milk shooting out of my nose was not so good.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

Curosity is gonna get this cat. I've been thinking about trying a spin class so I'm gonna go to one after work to see....at least I can fully anticipate getting my arse whopped (or monkeying with the resistance)


----------



## SiberianYETI (Mar 13, 2004)

For what its worth, last winter I really didn't do much of anything but mope around and look out the window waiting for Spring to return so I could ride again. It was my first winter after my first summer of serious mountain biking...and it was tough. Needless to say when Spring finally did arrive, I had lost all my strength that I carefully accumulated the previous summer (what was I thinking!).

This year I learned from my mistake and tried to get to a spin class about twice a week during the winter months. To racers and whatnot I'm sure this is laughable for a training regimen  however as just a guy who loves to ride on the trail it has been fantastic. I feel at least as strong as when the first snows hit and I think I'll come through the winter at 90% of what I was last year...meaning I'll have minimal train-up on the real trails.

I can pedal all day at a constant speed on the trail, but the type of hell that they send your way for a solid hour in spin class really knocks me out more than I would have dreamed. I really recommend it to anyone on the fence about what it can give you. The funniest part is coming in dressed like I would for the trail - as one of the only mountain bikers there it gives me some pleasure in representing our sport.


----------



## free-agent (Jan 12, 2004)

*Take your shoes and pedals...*

with you. Toe clips suck. That may help a bit.


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

I only did a few private spin classes on my own bike that was on a trainer. 
It was definately hard and I was having trouble doing a 2nd session right after the first. 

I never tried those stationary bikes that are made for spin classes though but the ones I read about usually let you use your own pedals.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

formica said:


> misc notes from a winter spinner
> 
> -you can order saddle converters from Schwinn and some of the other manufactuerers. Thsi makes it so you can mount your own saddle and bring that it, drop it into the bike
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and especialy for the humor piece - OMG I was almost crying laughing, got my total ab workout from that read


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*That* was funny as hell. LMAO.


----------



## MoeChedda (Aug 23, 2004)

*Haha...*



radair said:


> Yeah, I'm really digging the spin classes. Great instructor, great tunes, and some very fit ladies make it an enjoyable class.
> 
> To the guys that are killing themselves: YOU control the resistance knob! Don't get sucked into trying to be a hardman and looking like a fool.





> Don't get sucked into trying to be a hardman and looking like a fool.


Ah man you're so right -- I was trying so danged hard to keep the resistence high because some of the ladies in there were just cranking away (my class hardly has any dudes -- cool!) -- but I forget that some of them have been spinning for awhile. Some are seasoned roadies (can't compete with that) -- so I know I was overdoing it. Plus trying to get used to being in a super-hot and stuffy room with no air is taking some getting used to.

Spinning is supa-cool!
...


----------



## MoeChedda (Aug 23, 2004)

*It's all good!*



LyNx said:


> HUM, I was "invited" to go to a spin class with a very hot girl, BUT after reading this I"m wondering if I should  I'm pretty fit ( a hell of a lot fitter than I was when I started riding my heart rate at rest has gone from 72 to 56 and I can normally keep in front with the fastest guys I ride with)
> 
> I changed to a smaller seat when I got back home from holidays in Spet from the standard "cushy" one yu get standard with a "intro" MTB. If what you guys are saying is correct I think I'd hate it and have severe difficulties - 1 because of the seat and 2 because I really hate "spinning" in such low gears/gearing. Maybe I'll give it a try in a week or 2 once I've really gotten back into riding and am putting down 3-5 rides a week.


You should do it -- you can control the tension and really have some serious resistence: especially for off-seat riding. Just make sure you're clipped in before you start pedaling with the resistance off -- otherwise like someone else said, you're in for a calf-wack! I kept my resistence somewhere equivalent to 2:1 even when the instructor said to have very little resistence. I'm trying to simulate my type of riding and I'm trying my best to go no higher than 2:1 when MTB'ing.

Plus you mentioned an invitation my "Hot Girl" -- dawg you has to go!

...


----------



## SingleSpeedPA (Mar 21, 2004)

saldman said:


> To begin with, I always considered my self a better than average rider. Never raced, but I have ridden with racers and stayed right there with them. I have great biking skills and can climb very technical stuff and go balls out on the down hills.
> Plus I love epics.
> 
> Well, today was not my day. I am stationed at an Air Force Base for computer training. Some of my classmates have been doing the spin class at the base gym and asked me to join to see how I would stack up. Here it goes:
> ...


I think the embarassment should be in admitting you go to a "spin" class. If your such a good rider, then just ride your bike for God's sake.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

You should set up your geometry as close to possible to your bike. If you can't spin with that geometry, maybe you have your bike set up wrong... 

To eliminate bouncing
1 - add resistance
2 - use the whole pedal stroke, not just pushing.

It's hard at first, but should only take a few classes to get used to.

the lack of a freewheel can hurt you. Be careful not to jam your knee when you inadvertantly try to coast. That's what I did - now I have to jog for my winter cardio fix.

The classes are great. Lots of people say "it's not like real biking". That's not true at all - it's exactly like biking - you just don't go anywhere and can't freewheel. You get forced into learning some good pedaling techniques, which most people don't really want to use because they haven't build up the muscle. If you can learn how to use the whole pedal stroke, you can leave your riding buddies in the dust..


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

formica said:


> here's an interesting tale of spin (humor):
> http://www.xtri.com/article.asp?id=820


LOL! I don't think I've laughed that hard in a long time.

Part 1 is funny too, about him getting permission from the company Dr. & trainer to be able to use the company gym.


----------



## saldman (Aug 5, 2003)

*Day 2 report. The comeback!*

Just like I said I would, I went for a trail ride before the class. Did 45 minutes of hard riding with no compromise. The spin class would not fringhten me! After I finished I had about 45 minutes before the class started. Just enough to get rested but not totally cooled off.

I also set the bike better this time. I fixed the seat since the nose was pointing down (had to get a crescent for that) and raised the handlebars up considerably. You see, I have a Sugar which is a long TT bike which is good for handling. On a stationary, when we got off the saddle to do "jumps" I was bucking the rear end off the ground since I was leaning forward so much. Today with the new setup I looked normal.

It was "80's Night" and the same classmates were making fun of me for yesterday and because I am 33 and they in their early twenties. "Tonight is your night old man!" they shouted. For the love of God, since when is 33 old? Anyways, that's beside the point.

Well, the "old man" showed them. I did the whole hour with no problem today and actually had a good time. I think that the pre-spin ride got me in the right mood and in my target heart rate.

It was a different experience but it didn't take long to adjust. Never will it be the feeling of cornering a turn on a down hill, but it was better than tolerable. It was fun. I will spin twice a week and hit the trails three times a week. I hope to get better endurance for those epics and to show those young wippersnappers that us old folks have still got it. Sigh!

33 old? What screw up perception some young people have. If I could only get them on the trails.

Sal


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

*Spinning is hard the first time*

for the seasoned riders. It's DEFINITELY not the same as riding. In the class, there's no coasting. I think the hardest thing for guys is the ego thing. None of us want to turn the tension down so we're done after 15 minutes. I almost threw up after my first class. My friend did, in the bathroom.

I use a HRM now in class, so it's much easier to control my ego and monitor my progress.


----------



## <narlus> (Dec 20, 2003)

i've been going for about 5 weeks now, 2-3 times a week, in an attempt to get some sort of fitness back after a few years of not doing all that much. it's definitely the hardest workout i've done, for much the same reasons which people have listed. two things are especially hard for me; the "jumps" where you ride on the saddle for 2 seconds, then off the saddle for 2 seconds (can also be 4 or 8 seconds); lather, rinse, repeat. the standing in place jog is also something goofy, and even at low resistance i find it very hard to recover after say a hard climb out of the saddle.

i think i need to get an insert for my cycling shoes too; the ball of my foot gets sore and/or numb after about 40 minutes, and this never happens on the trail. 

and it was definitely humbling to watch older, fatter dudes kick the crap out of me for the first couple of times, but i've stuck w/ it and never not finished. i think a HRM is a good thing to get though, so you know yr not pushing too hard.

the saddles suck too, and i hate the music for the most part. and i'm not a fan of the cheering/shouting stuff. i'd rather suffer in silence. 

but i think it's gonna be a good thing for me once the snow melts and i get back out on the trail.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

YuriB said:


> Curosity is gonna get this cat. I've been thinking about trying a spin class so I'm gonna go to one after work to see....at least I can fully anticipate getting my arse whopped (or monkeying with the resistance)


Well it wasn't as bad as some of you made me think but it was also about 1/2 of a real spin class (which I'm trying next week) - "Cycling and conditioning" it was called and the instructor was very nice but looked like she could use a few more classes. I do have a stationary trainer I hook my bike up to on occasion for intervals and I think it gave me an unfair advantage. Getting used to not have a flywheel was the hardest thing -that and the crunches....


----------



## StumpyinTN (Oct 6, 2004)

I've started doing spin classes since my bike is still in the shop for a blown rear shock, and its too wet to trail ride around here. I agree that the seats are very uncomfortable. I hurt for a day or so after a class. My gym has bikes with clipless on one side of the pedal, so I use my riding shoes. I sweat in the classes more than I do on the trail, but I think that has something to do with no moving air in the room, compared to outside. Some people I work with think spinning must be harder than biking becuase of how they feel after the class. Im tired after a 45 minutes class, but not as much as after an hour ride. I'm going to use my heart rate monitor tonight, and see how it compares to a trail ride, as far as claories burned, and my average heart rate.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

<narlus> said:


> i've been going for about 5 weeks now, 2-3 times a week, in an attempt to get some sort of fitness back after a few years of not doing all that much. it's definitely the hardest workout i've done, for much the same reasons which people have listed. two things are especially hard for me; the "jumps" where you ride on the saddle for 2 seconds, then off the saddle for 2 seconds (can also be 4 or 8 seconds); lather, rinse, repeat. the standing in place jog is also something goofy, and even at low resistance i find it very hard to recover after say a hard climb out of the saddle.
> 
> i think i need to get an insert for my cycling shoes too; the ball of my foot gets sore and/or numb after about 40 minutes, and this never happens on the trail.
> 
> ...


 There is no rule that says you have to do what they tell you to do... hate jumps? Don't do them, keep it standing or whatever.. The sole purpose of jumps as I understand it is to get your heart rate up. You do jumps too fast ( popcorn jumps, 2 seconds up 2 down) and your form gets really sloppy. Some class leaders do stand and grind/mash which I just refuse to do.

Don't hesistate to comment on the music constructively. Most spin instructors that I know get sick of playing the same thing, and are open to suggestion.

~f


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

*fixed gear and spinning*

I ride a fixed gear commuter and go to spinning classes in the winter. most of the 'bikes' in spinning classes are fixed gear (no coasting) and that feels alot like riding a fixed gear bike. both can help you develop a turning nice circles. the biggest problem in spinning classes is learning to back off from maxing out your effort. like many training programs, don't do that more than a couple of times a week.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

*My Experience...*

I need some PE credits for my AA. I signed up for a cycling training / weight circuit training course through my local college. With the upcoming Sea Otter Classic race, it seems like a good choice.

Although the weather has been fairly unpleasant the last few weeks, I have been riding on the road and dirt as often as possible so I don't view this as an "instead of". In addition, as the college is only about 1 mile from my house, I've rented a bike locker instead of paying for a parking permit and ride to school from my house. As the semester progresses, I may work my commute to the office into this circuit (an added 10 miles), but there's no shower at the office.

The class is 50 minutes 3x/wk that seems to be broken up into cadence/beat training standing and sitting intervals for the first 20 minutes, weight machine circuit for about 1 minute per machine and back on the bike for the remainder for longer standing vs. sitting intervals. Of course, this could change as it's only the second class and I'll have 16 weeks of this. The class I'm taking sounds somewhat different than the descriptions offered by others on this thread as it mixes in the cycling and weights. I think the weights kicked my butt more than the cycling, especially on my upper body.

Wednesday was the first class and I showed up in full bike gear, having biked from home - jersey, padded tight shorts, and bike shoes with a layer of streetish clothes over the top. I convinced the retired classroom helper guys to let me put a set of eggbeaters on a bike so that I didn't have to deal with the unnatural feel of toe straps, but in turn had to deal with derogatory statements and being called "Lance".

Most of the kids that showed up were dressed entirely in street clothes. The girl next to me was wearing a fashionable sheer blouse, faded jeans and high-heeled boots.

Mostly this first class time was used for instruction on how to set up the bike - throw whatever knowledge you know about setting up a mountain or road bike to the wind - it's a fixed-gear flywheel, not a bike.

This morning, the second class, was a little different. Most of the kids showed up in some kind of workout wear, although most still didn't have the concept of a water bottle and towel.

I was singled out and embarrased in class this morning. As I was the only one that was wearing Performance padded shorts and a bike jersey, the "coach" asked me to stand up in class, turn around and bend over to show the class what the padding in my bike shorts looks like. I stood and took the snickering of the teenage students and the full-on guffaws of the older students with as much poise as I could muster. There are worse things.

I expect that the class will get harder as the semester wears on and I will report back on further embarrasments as they arise.


----------



## Will (Jan 12, 2004)

I've never personally done a spin class but I rode with a guy that was a spin class instructor. I met him off a site called buddy up. Its a site for people in your area to get together to do stuff such as biking, jogging, tennis and different activities. Never met the guy before nad he shoots me an email saying hes teaches spin classes at his gym so I'm thinking he's going to hand my ass to me. I couldn't be more wrong, he's dying up every hill. He told me that mountain biking is an anarobic activity compared to spinning which was an arobic activity. Ever since that I had no desire to try a spin class but after reading how tuff they are I may try. I guess they are just two different deals and being good at one doesn't say much for the other.
I met one other guy off that buddy up site and he broke his collar bone so I don't ride with people from that site any more.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

formica said:


> Don't hesistate to comment on the music constructively. Most spin instructors that I know get sick of playing the same thing, and are open to suggestion.
> 
> ~f


I've been ignoring the music. In the class I'm in, the "coach" is a jack-lalane-looking older road biker guy. The music he picks doesn't suit my listening pleasure but it's non-offensive and the cadence of the music stays between 65 and 80 bpm.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*bbbaaaahhhhaaaaaaaa*



Dan'ger said:


> I
> I was singled out and embarrased in class this morning. As I was the only one that was wearing Performance padded shorts and a bike jersey, the "coach" asked me to stand up in class, turn around and bend over to show the class what the padding in my bike shorts looks like. I stood and took the snickering of the teenage students and the full-on guffaws of the older students with as much poise as I could muster. There are worse things.
> 
> thats great.....


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*aha*

"The funniest part is coming in dressed like I would for the trail - as one of the only mountain bikers there it gives me some pleasure in representing our sport."

Well, no wonder the class is so tough: You're dressed for mtb while on a roadie-type bike. You're obviously not aerodynamic enough!


----------



## BobKreyole (Jan 30, 2004)

Dan'ger said:


> I need some PE credits for my AA. I signed up for a cycling training / weight circuit training course through my local college. With the upcoming Sea Otter Classic race, it seems like a good choice.
> 
> Although the weather has been fairly unpleasant the last few weeks, I have been riding on the road and dirt as often as possible so I don't view this as an "instead of". In addition, as the college is only about 1 mile from my house, I've rented a bike locker instead of paying for a parking permit and ride to school from my house. As the semester progresses, I may work my commute to the office into this circuit (an added 10 miles), but there's no shower at the office.
> 
> ...


What you describe above is not Spinning. I have been a certified Spinning instructor for 6 years. I have taken almost a dozen classes with Johnny G. There are many so called spin classes taught by non certified instructors who don't know the fundamental philosophy of spinning as taught by Johnny G. You never embarrass the student. Resistance levels, cadence and positions are not mandatory. Johnny G. Does not approve of the drill sergeant mentality of some instructors. Johnny G. is a roadie and former professional racer in Europe. He is also an advid mountain biker. Next time you find yourself in a class with a knuckle head instructor, ask him for his credentials.

http://www.spinning.com/


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

BobKreyole said:


> What you describe above is not Spinning. I have been a certified Spinning instructor for 6 years. I have taken almost a dozen classes with Johnny G. There are many so called spin classes taught by non certified instructors who don't know the fundamental philosophy of spinning as taught by Johnny G. You never embarrass the student. Resistance levels, cadence and positions are not mandatory. Johnny G. Does not approve of the drill sergeant mentality of some instructors. Johnny G. is a roadie and former professional racer in Europe. He is also an advid mountain biker. Next time you find yourself in a class with a knuckle head instructor, ask him for his credentials.
> 
> http://www.spinning.com/


jeez, I guess we should be saying "spinning-like classes" or some such thing. 
mad dog, Johnny G, precision, X-cycle.... whatever....


----------



## endurowanker (Mar 22, 2004)

don't feel too bad if other people are better at riding a fake bike than you. the real bike is what counts. 

I'd love any sort of excercise right now... it's -3 out.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

formica said:


> jeez, I guess we should be saying "spinning-like classes" or some such thing.
> mad dog, Johnny G, precision, X-cycle.... whatever....


 ...Seriously, I pity the foo!


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

I love this thread, makes me feel I'm not alone.

My former spin experience on a Schwinn machine, in an other century, training by myself in the time when spinning had not hit our country yet. It was really fun, and now this winter I signed up for this spin class on RPM machines.
So here I am, Former Dutch Singlespeed Champ, present vice champ, I'll do thing thing!

I sukked sooooo bad! For some reason, I could not find that one resistance like the others, where they could make a nice seated spin, and manage to hover, butt forward at high rpm. At standing high rpm, I only manage a few seconds, while the exersize is supposed to take half a minute at a time or so. Lowering the resistance doesn't help much, I actually feel more comfortable mashing the bigger resistance low-cadance. And I hated clipless with my running sneakers, of course.

So I took a long break after that first time, and some 5 or 6 weeks later I now finally have SPD equipped shoes (normally ride Eggs) especially for spinning. I was just as bad as the other time! Unfit ladies doing waaaay better than me. I got so exhausted by the heat in the tiny and stufed spinning room, I ran out of breath, and hardly caught it back on a long recovering no-resistance bit.
Towards the end of the class, the instructor told us to find our limit, and the higher resistance we could turn at the beat of the music. After a minute or so of that, he announced "another 2.5 minutes". I was totally baffled. How am I supposed to mash the pedals at 60rpm, max resistance, for a whole song on end? And what's with the only-increasing resistance? It seems like the machine I pick, whichever it is, has a way faster resistance increase per turn of the knob!
Before the song was over, I was working so hard, and felt so hot, I got a bleeding nose, first time ever that has happened to me on a bike. I felt the class for the bathroom, but the bleed sealed right away. So much for Mr. "I want to do Alpe d'Huez in 50 minutes next time I go there".

I can imagine that once (and especially IF) I ever get the hang of this, it will greatly improve my geared riding, let alone my singlespeeding. I've got this SSWC05 tattoo campaign in my head, but at the gym I'm just a newbie with a big mouth.

Can it be (looking for an excuse) that my high-power legs just don't jive with the really tiny gyro on the RPM bike? also, I can't set the seatpost high enough, I'd like 1.5" more at least. Getting out of the seat is a workout by itself, even with stationary cranks. Somehow all seat seem to be tilted back, how do gym instructors think the male anotomy is designed? Kills my back.

I really want to make this spin thing work, but I would sooooo much want the Schwinn machine for it. Even at no resistance, my legs stop after a few rotations. Is it my strong legs that offer some form of resistance, or do thin gyro's just sukk as bad as I think?

Tips very much appreciated!

Happy trails,

J


----------



## Wierzyman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Spin class versus X-bike...*

I started going to the gym for cycle classes after my wife joined. The only classes at the gym are X-bike classes, but there are three different instructors with whom I have taken classes. I had never have taken a cycling class before this, so let me give you my impressions to date ( about 6 months of calsses 2x per week)
In my first class, I went in with my lycra padded shorts, a biking related t-shirt, regular sneakers, and an attitude that I was going to kick some serious butt. The instructor went through the setup, and changing tension on the bike, and then we were off. I got my butt handed to me by the instructor, the rest of the class and my wife. I was wiped! My heart rate was going into zones I didn't think were possible on a stationary bike. I have trained on rollers before, so the idea of a smooth, fast spin were not foreign to me, but this was INTENSE. The resistence could go SO much greater than on rollers, and you could jam out of the pedals at any cadence. I guess some will say you can do that on rollers too, but my balance on rollers is still a little shaky so low cadence, grinding, out of the saddle climbs on rollers for me is a big NO.
I have stuck with the class, and a few things have changed. I wear the padded shorts under regular gym shorts, non descript t-shirts, and an old pair of clip shoes that I put SPD cleats on just for the class. I use Time pedals on the trail and have a seperate pair of shoes for the trail (keeps mud off the gym floor). I am no longer maxing out my HR 2 minutes into the class, and have developed measurably better endurance on the trails. I have found that there are some instructors who I like to take classes with better than others, but no matter who the teacher is, I can get the workout I am looking for out of the 45 minute class
The X-bike does seem to give the experience which is closest to the MTB experience. The resistance is controlled by 1 twist shifter on the right. Twisting towards you increases resistance, which is counter a real MTB and caused some confusion at first, but is definitely manageable. The other feature that seems to difer from spin is the ability to coast. In the classes I like best there is no coasting, so it is not an issue. In some classes the instructor follows the X-Bike format to the letter of the law...X-bike soundtrack, descriptions of forests, trolleys, traffic, hills, etc. It is ok, but when the leader gives instructions to "swoop" and jerk the moveable handlebars from left to right as quick as you can, I feel like an idiot. You would never do that on a real MTB, but the muscles you use for that motion are important for keeping the bike pointed forward in a rocky downhill, or for leaning a big cruiser motorcycle into a highway off ramp  
The people who come from spin classes say it is so hard to get the resistance right, and have a tough time on out of the saddle climbs. It took me a while to get the resistance right, since it will vary from bike to bike, but after about 5 classes, I was able to dial myself into the bike pretty well. Overall the classes are a blast, and do a great job of keeping me in shape while the weather is not cooperative. 
The other benefit is that I am able to get some cycling time in with my wife. Since we have been taking the class together, her endurance and willingness to take on some trail rides with me has definitely improved. We are planning to to the 50 mile Bike NY Tour in May. When she did the tour with me 2 years ago it was after much prodding, no training, and finished with her swearing to me that she would never do it again. This year she is enthusiastic, and is talking about getting a group from the class to do it all together. Overall a very positive experience. 
I am going to go to another gym that has the "true" Spin bikes in them to get a feel for how those ride. After reading that article on the tri athelete that did the spin for the first time I know the mistakes to avoid. Find the link to that article in this thread and read it. It is the funniest thing I have read in a long time.


----------



## El Juano (Jan 23, 2004)

I used to be certified to teach spin. I worked at a beautiful health club, with a great big window in the spin room. After spending a couple classes staring over the students, out the window at the big beuatiful outside, I said forget it. Why ride inside if it is so awsome outside? And I beleive every day is awsome...
Also, it was always cool to ride my bike in to work at the club, and have people react in amazement to my riding in. I would see my clients, who paid me good money to train them, driving their SUVs and Porsches past me, and me getting FREE exercise in the outdoors. What a world!


----------



## racerzero (Jan 4, 2004)

*Frankie Andreu*

Checkout Frankie Andreu's comment about spin class. He's a former postie who rode with Lance Armstrong.

Scroll down to Diary dated 1/25/00:

http://www.frankieandreu.com/diaries/diary00-01.html


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

I have been doing spin classes during the week in the winter for a couple of years and find them pretty good. It really does make a difference who the intructor is. One of the intructors is an intense triathlete who pushes the class like crazy (good), the other kind of takes it easy (bad). Guess which is the more popular - The easy class has 7 people wait-listed and the crazy class is only ever half-full. 

The gyms can be a little weird too - when we have been doing standing/climbs I would sometime hop the bike pushing so hard - bonk, bonk, bonk (then remember to put more weight on the back!) and when sprinting I have snapped a couple of chains - I think people complained and so they would have a gym official monitor me during the class because they thought I was being irresponsible with the equipment. I swear they were ready to revoke my membership. The official would have the instructors tell me to put more resistance on for the sprints - I would say I do have some resistance, but this is SPRINTING... One time when sprinting (eyes closed) the bike pivoted about 45 degrees and I had to get off to move it back - no idea how that happened and never repeated it. I get the strangest looks from all the fluff bunnies who would never dare to contribute a drop of sweat to the floor! I think they are afraid of spinning in front of me in case my bike jumps off its stand and chases them across the room...

I ride the spin bike like I ride my mountain bikes - full speed and holding nothing back. Come to think of it, I have snapped several chains on my bikes but haven't we all?


----------



## sleddog (Jan 27, 2004)

*Try Spinning in a Hurricane!*

My wife and I were on a family cruise a couple years ago, and the boat was passing through the edge of a Hurricane, so the upper decks are cold and rainy, and the boat is pitching on 20-foot waves.

First off, we discovered on this cruise that we HATE cruises. We are not the type to lounge about poolside, if the pool was even open, and that's all you do on a cruise: hang out for 2 days, spend 6 hours in a port, and repeat.

So, we found out there was a spinning class, and thought, "Cool, we'll show these milkshakes what a couple of twentysomething bike bums can do."

Man, we walked in to that room all cocky, hopped on and got going.

After about 20 minutes, the combination of hot, humid air, the brutal pace, and the fact that the room was lurching so bad that people's water bottles were falling out of the holders forced us to hitail it back to the room. My wife quickly lost her lunch, and the only reasonI didn't was because I was able to swallow it again. So we spent the rest of the cruise blissfully drunk.

I have however, found a great fitness class. It's a punk fitness class, taught at a bar downtown, the music is great, and the instructor is a real aerobics instructor, and she gives us a serious 2-hour cardio and strength workout. Then, afterward, the beer is only 20 feet away!


----------



## beaker (Aug 8, 2004)

*watch the instructor*

Ahh, the Spin Class instructor. That picture of fitness, with a bit of sadist thrown in for good measure. But how fit are they?

Like many here, I had my butt kicked during my initial spin class. The funny thing was, the instructor wasn't some super-fit looking fitness guy, just an average joe (actually had a bit of a gut). How could he keep up without having his legs ripped off? So I watched him next class...

The class started out the same as last time, a build with a few accelerations thrown in to warm everyone up. Once we started to get down to it, I watched the instructor closely.

"Allright! UP TWO TURNS" he screams, as he reaches down and...

FAKES TWISTING THE TENSION KNOB!!!

Ahh, says I, so thats how he does it. Average Joe doesn't actually do the workout!

We keep going and as the workout picks up again, he gets off the bike to "monitor" some of the folks in the class for proper form. Wow, now I see how he survives his "class." Too tough? Fake it. Too tired? Monitor the class.

We switched classes shortly after that, and the new instructor was much better. The workout still had its parts that chewed out your legs, it wasn't as killer, but at least she did it as well. In summary, if you think the class is hard, watch the instructor and it may make you feel better.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*My instructor raced moutain bikes....*

The woman who led the class I got my limited spinning experience from had raced mtb in the past (at least she said she did) and never got off her bike to walk around. Did she drop the tension? I will never know but she certainly looked fit and led other equally challenging classes I participated in.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

jrm said:


> Dan'ger said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

My main reason for spinning was to lose some excess body and prepare for the upcoming outrigger canoe season. It also has the added side benefit of being able to climb on my super bouncy freeride bike.

What kind of average heart rates does everyone have for their spinning class?

Mine is about 160 for 45 minutes.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> The woman who led the class I got my limited spinning experience from had raced mtb in the past (at least she said she did) and never got off her bike to walk around. Did she drop the tension? I will never know but she certainly looked fit and led other equally challenging classes I participated in.


Of the three teachers at my gym
1 (female) is a pro MTB-racer with quads the size of my torso. I saw her at a few events last year.
1 (male) is road racer and 24hr / endurance racer
1 (female) is so freaking hot that I couldn't care less whether she was sandbagging or not. If she wants to walk around and give me some personal supervision, I would be fine with that.


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

beaker said:


> "Allright! UP TWO TURNS" he screams, as he reaches down and...
> 
> FAKES TWISTING THE TENSION KNOB!!!


Ahh there's other tricks than that... Oh do you need a fan on, off, check form...

But my favorite was one instructor that was doing a no bounce drill. I had the bike that was beside her so I could see her slide back and sit on the seat!!! It was really subtle so you couldn't tell if you were if front of her. We are supposed to do this no bounce until we tell her we can't do it anymore. She's bragging that she can hold it all day... Of course she is sitting down! So I reached back and dropped my seat, THUNK, then pointed at her seat. Pretty much forced her to drop hers too, she caved in no time!

If you want to get the most of the classes, picture a really technical loose climb. You've got to slide your ass back to keep your back tire from spinning out. While lowering your upper body to your handlebars to keep the front tire from popping up. A really brutal climb is hard so crank that tension! Picture the climb and ride no bounce for a count of 5. Then come up into a jog, lower the tension and recover. Focus on your form, the longer you can hold it the more you'll clean outside! I'm up to a count of 30...

Learn to recover in the jog postion with tension, then you can recover while still climbing outside...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> My main reason for spinning was to lose some excess body and prepare for the upcoming outrigger canoe season. It also has the added side benefit of being able to climb on my super bouncy freeride bike.
> 
> What kind of average heart rates does everyone have for their spinning class?
> 
> Mine is about 160 for 45 minutes.


wouldnt' it be better to ask what range pepple stay in? 160 for a fit 20 year old is going to gbe different than 160 for a fat out of shape 20 year old, or 40 year old for that matter...

What drives me nuts is they use this 1-10 scale of percieved exertion instead of a heart rate/percentage - i/e, 85% of max, at our gym. 
I use a HRM anyway, so I guess I know where I'm at !!

formica


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

*Celebrity Cruises!*

Tried riding a stationary bike on a cruise that my wife and I were on in October. The cruise ship I was on didn't have bike classes but what they did have were recumbent bike machine/video games. They could be leaned to steer, had a joystick with simulated shifter buttons and a video-game monitor/sound system. You could choose the setting and type of riding and the game would increase resistance if you steered into an ascent and greatly decreased when you steered into a descent. It had cadence, calorie, cal/hr, time, distance readout and other data on the screen. Best thing was that it also blew cool air on me while I rode.

If I could afford one, I'd buy one right off. IMO, this was better than any class, rollers, trainer or any other simulation. It gave me the ability to go where I wanted - I could even poach or bushwhack if I wanted to!


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

formica said:


> wouldnt' it be better to ask what range pepple stay in? 160 for a fit 20 year old is going to gbe different than 160 for a fat out of shape 20 year old, or 40 year old for that matter...
> 
> What drives me nuts is they use this 1-10 scale of percieved exertion instead of a heart rate/percentage - i/e, 85% of max, at our gym.
> I use a HRM anyway, so I guess I know where I'm at !!
> ...


Based on measuring my pulse, I've been hitting 180 at least 2x/class. I suspect that will drop off as the class progresses. I hit 190 the first class during a sprint and it scared me a little so I figure I'm probably more out of shape than I thought I was and I'll tone down a bit. All of that was based on watching the clock and counting at the jugular so not too accurate. We'll start using heart monitors next week - provided by the college for use during class!


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

Wierzyman said:


> I started going to the gym for cycle classes after my wife joined. The only classes at the gym are X-bike classes, but there are three different instructors with whom I have taken classes. I had never have taken a cycling class before this, so let me give you my impressions to date ( about 6 months of calsses 2x per week)
> In my first class, I went in with my lycra padded shorts, a biking related t-shirt, regular sneakers, and an attitude that I was going to kick some serious butt. The instructor went through the setup, and changing tension on the bike, and then we were off. I got my butt handed to me by the instructor, the rest of the class and my wife. I was wiped! My heart rate was going into zones I didn't think were possible on a stationary bike. I have trained on rollers before, so the idea of a smooth, fast spin were not foreign to me, but this was INTENSE. The resistence could go SO much greater than on rollers, and you could jam out of the pedals at any cadence. I guess some will say you can do that on rollers too, but my balance on rollers is still a little shaky so low cadence, grinding, out of the saddle climbs on rollers for me is a big NO.
> I have stuck with the class, and a few things have changed. I wear the padded shorts under regular gym shorts, non descript t-shirts, and an old pair of clip shoes that I put SPD cleats on just for the class. I use Time pedals on the trail and have a seperate pair of shoes for the trail (keeps mud off the gym floor). I am no longer maxing out my HR 2 minutes into the class, and have developed measurably better endurance on the trails. I have found that there are some instructors who I like to take classes with better than others, but no matter who the teacher is, I can get the workout I am looking for out of the 45 minute class
> The X-bike does seem to give the experience which is closest to the MTB experience. The resistance is controlled by 1 twist shifter on the right. Twisting towards you increases resistance, which is counter a real MTB and caused some confusion at first, but is definitely manageable. The other feature that seems to difer from spin is the ability to coast. In the classes I like best there is no coasting, so it is not an issue. In some classes the instructor follows the X-Bike format to the letter of the law...X-bike soundtrack, descriptions of forests, trolleys, traffic, hills, etc. It is ok, but when the leader gives instructions to "swoop" and jerk the moveable handlebars from left to right as quick as you can, I feel like an idiot. You would never do that on a real MTB, but the muscles you use for that motion are important for keeping the bike pointed forward in a rocky downhill, or for leaning a big cruiser motorcycle into a highway off ramp
> ...


Cool, first review on X-bike classes. I got some for Xmas from my wife. Haven't taken them yet, but I've been doing the standard classes. Can't get myself to the classes yet, the weather is dry and I don't want to waste it indoors.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

*Semester's over, new class beginning soon.*

OK, so the 16 weeks of class are almost over. Other than a couple of classes I missed for business trips, SOC 2005 and the day after 24HOA, I was fairly religious about being there on time and ready to go.

The PE instructor singled out and joked with almost all of the students in the class at one time or another, so my earlier gripe about being singled out can be ignored - it was just my turn.

So, 16 weeks later and what did I gain from it?

1) A larger bank account. PE classes at DVC are about $27/credit including fees. Try joining a gym for 16 weeks for $27. The summer class I'll be taking for 8 weeks is a 1/2 credit class - $13.50 total cost. The bike locker was $25 for the semester but I don't think I'll get one over the summer as the teachers are pretty cool about bringing the bike into the room.

2) I lost 1 pound. Sounds fishy? I dropped my fat mass ratio by more than 2%. I hope to be at the prescribed 16% fat mass by the end of summer, the textbook norm for my age, regardless of my overall weight.

3) I am a much faster and stronger biker. I am cleaning hills at Briones that I would have had problems hiking 5 months ago. I can stand for longer durations and my heart rate is lower when I do it. Additionally, my heart rate recovery time is much shorter. I can recover from most hard hill climbs during the next descent just by spinning like crazy with little tension on downhills.

4) I am a stronger individual outside of biking. I have noticed that I can lift and do things that require exertion for work related and household tasks better than I could before.

5) I gained some knowledge about how my body reacts under circumstances. I now know how to better deal with being out of breath, having a high heart rate, cramping, and some other similar things better than I did. I am more in sync with what my body is telling me.

Some of these are the direct advantages of it being a college PE course instead of a high-cost gym class led by an ego-maniacal "certified instructor." A generic PE instructor and sport team coach with almost 50 years of experience is more likely to be in tune with what you might tell them in and outside of class.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow, I thought I was alone in this! I constantly get my ass whooped in spin class, probably more than any one on here  . I constantnly am getting out-spun by people not even close to my age, physical ability, etc.

*I think these people live on Spin bikes, give me a trail any day besides a hot ass room with horrible techno/house/dance music and a sadisitic (as said above) spin teacher who seemingly doesnt sweat buckets like I do!*


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

*bring your trainer and bike to spin class*

bring your mtb tools to upgrade the spin bike to fit your configuration. install clipless pedals. The best thing is to bring your own fluid trainer and your bike to the spin class and demonstrate to other people how it should be done


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

Picard said:


> bring your mtb tools to upgrade the spin bike to fit your configuration. install clipless pedals. The best thing is to bring your own fluid trainer and your bike to the spin class and demonstrate to other people how it should be done


Riding a spin bike is a gym class. What you get out of it and what you put into it are different than mountain or road biking. The concept is not to bring your mountain bike in and show "how it should be done," it is more how you can better yourself by doing something similar that enhances endurance and strength. I don't believe that I would have gotten the same results from simply going mountain biking for an hour 3 times a week as I did in my class.

The music may have sucked, the room may have been hot and the bikes might not have been mountain bikes, but it was good cross-training.

The class that I was in was not a spin class only though, we had weights, stretching and floor exercises mixed in.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

Fast Eddy said:


> *That* was funny as hell. LMAO.


no kidding! whole post is!
now, time to go searching for hollywoods version of "1st time in spin class" for more funnies.


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

Picard said:


> bring your mtb tools to upgrade the spin bike to fit your configuration. install clipless pedals. The best thing is to bring your own fluid trainer and your bike to the spin class and demonstrate to other people how it should be done


Don't the bikes at your gym already have clipless pedal on them? If not ask them to! All the gyms here have clips on one side and baskets on the other.

Have you actually brought a trainer in to a class before? I ride with Eggbeaters and brought my pedals with me a few times. I eventually broke down and got a new pair of shoes so that I could use my old ones at spin classes. It was just too much of a hassle and to be honest I felt like way too egotisical... I can't even start to imagine what the instructor or the rest of the people in there would think if I'd show'd up with a bike!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Year around*



SingleSpeedPA said:


> I think the embarassment should be in admitting you go to a "spin" class. If your such a good rider, then just ride your bike for God's sake.


So, does that mean that YOU ride your bike year around?? What about those of us that live in areas of the country where that isn't an option? or don't have the time to take their bikes out as often as they can make it to spin class?


----------



## DragonHan (Mar 23, 2005)

I prefer riding around, but spinning has those great moments.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

formica said:


> here's an interesting tale of spin (humor):
> http://www.xtri.com/article.asp?id=820
> formica


It looks like they redid the site so the link above is now broke. Anyone have the new link? This is just too funny not to share in the "memorable thread" thread above.

(I searched around their site but couldn't find it.)


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

Key word for all those who are baffeled by the fat guys and mom outlasting you in spin class- specificity. You are used to riding real bikes with real world resistance in real world environments. The gym slaves that are outlasting you are conditioned to the spin bike. As some have found out, it only takes a class or two to adjust. Same goes for aerobic , step, etc, its jsut getting your body used to THAT particular exercise.

To the poster whos instructor said that spin is aerobic vs MTB being anaerobic- glad you dropped the dude. Its the other way around, with MTB being aerboic and including bouts of anaerobic thrown in. An intense spin class might get ya winded and legs spinning faster, but it doesnt really increase leg strength too much. Muscular endurance is radically different from aerobic and anaerobic endurance.

Not saying that spin class is bad, it has its place as a tool. Want real fitness in the off season? Get a trainer and sit in front of the TV for 3 hours at a time a couple days a week. I guarantee youll be in better shape come spring than some dude going to spin class 3x a week.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

If you search for "hurricane bob spin class" you get a page letting you know that his story has been published in a cycling misadventures book that you can order...


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Thinking...*

I did spin classes all thru last fall and winter and my season has been 
stronger than, well, ever due to it.

I highly recommend spinning.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Not trying to sound retarded, but what is spinning?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spinning_(cycling)

I've never done it but my wife did a bunch of classes one winter. She liked it.


----------



## mordor (Jul 26, 2007)

I have been using spinning as my primary training during the coldest months and as a supplement to outdoor riding during the remainder of the year. And the technique used in spinning is a little different from road/mtb riding, but spinning helps me with the endurance part and also has helped in getting better at maintaining a higher cadence on the road bike (I am more of a roadie than a mtb rider) . 

As has been mentioned before in spinning you are the master of the tension on the bike, and you should adjust the tension to fit with your training goals for the session or according to the HR zone descriptions that the instructor provides. 

Being in good shape or being horrendously out of shape is kinda of the good thing with spinning, so that once you have grasped the basic technique on the bike, everyone is pretty much equal. Working at 85% of your VO2 max is pretty much as uncomfortable for a pro rider as it is for a normal person. So thinking that a fit person can't come in to a spinning class and expect to "show" all the others how things are done, is a wrong attitude IMO. 

For me I find it easier to motivate myself to go to spinning for 2-3 hours, than sitting on a trainer for the same period of time. The varied music from the different instructors and the feeling of not being the only poor sob in the room in pain helps during the winter months and on days with crappy weather.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

Some more. 

I found that the spinbikes at my club had SPD style clipless pedals on one side
and they had Look style clipless pedals on the other and then for those with street
shoes they had plastic toe-clip style arrangments that clipped into the look side.

My road shoes are SPD-SL style and fit PERFECTLY into the look side of the
pedals and went with that ever since.

I've really enjoyed it, all of the instructors have different tastes in music but
this crazy roadie guy, Dennis has the best taste for me, sort of uptempo 
crazy techno from europe and that guy - I want to be him when in a year 
or so, he's this absurdly fit jamaican guy, fantastic. He's so enthusiastic
and encouraging. Some of the others are "come on, add the resistance".
He's more like "you know you want to add a little more, but just a touch..."

There's lots of eye candy in the class - downright beautiful women in
cycling gear with clipless shoes and pretty fit cut looking guys in the
same kind of gear - everyone appears to be at least a roadie or a mtb
type person, there's some regulars who aren't outside riders but they
appear headed that way from what I can see.

It's definetely helped me with my cadence and spin because I notice
I pedal pretty much all of the time now in a much smoother manner.

Never had a problem with the spinbikes, like rmac I've broken two 
MTB chains and the third has held for 1500 miles, my roadbike is 
just today at 4700 miles and no problems. My commuter is at 2100
or so and no issues.

I wish I had done spin classes a decade ago, it's done wonders for
my average speed and endurance.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

How did this thread get resurrected?

Funny though, since I did spin sessions for the first time during a four week trip recently. It was tough at first, but the rhythm definitely helps one maintain cadence. I raced an xc race at the end of the four weeks... 70 miles with 2000 feet of climbing, and did really well, so I attribute it to the spin classes. My normal riding is climbing and descending, no flat spinning, so it made a big difference.


----------



## mustardfj40 (Aug 23, 2006)

I tried spin class couple times, it definately made me felt out-of-shape even I bike regularly...I have a co-worker, I saw him did much better I than I in the spin-class but he couldn't keep up with me on the flat road/trail. I left him in the dust on steep/technical mtb trails.

Over here, I can ride outside all year long and rather spend time riding outside, if I have 5-6 hours to burn, I will do on a road bike. For me time spending inside the gym seems to be much longer then time spend riding outside. Eistein was right: Time is relative!


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Kanga said:


> How did this thread get resurrected?


It was me, I was looking for this thread to include it in the "memorable threads" thread, but the link to the funniest story is now broken.


----------



## Halfstep (Jun 12, 2007)

Is this the story??
http://www.xtri.com/reports.aspx?riIDReport=2820&CAT=0&xref=xx


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

You ARE what you train. I've been riding an indoor velodrome between 1 & 3x per week for over two years and it does NOTHING for my hill power. I can ride with 75% of the people at the track at 40kph but the hills on my roadie rides were killing me. This summer I cut back at the track (to 1x per week) and resumed hill efforts. The power returned.

The spin class ladies might make you look a fool but on a two hour lightly hilled road ride they would be way behind. Spin classes are good for........spin classes!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Halfstep said:


> Is this the story??
> http://www.xtri.com/reports.aspx?riIDReport=2820&CAT=0&xref=xx


That would be it. Hurrcane Bob's adventure lives on!


----------



## sirbikesalot (Jan 25, 2005)

Dude I gotta agree with you there.

There's something wrong with a society that drives to a gym to go workout. I wonder how many people that take spin classes have actually ridden a bike on a road or a trail. This country has gotten so soft.

Someone should hand out flyers in spin classes that say "think you're good? Try riding off road..." or something like that. Maybe you can hook some of these folks into mountain biking. I've done it.



Mike T. said:


> The spin class ladies might make you look a fool but on a two hour lightly hilled road ride they would be way behind. Spin classes are good for........spin classes!


----------



## ptfmb71 (Mar 22, 2004)

I bought a spinning bike to put into my garage instead of my Trainer. I seem to get much better workouts on it. I would suggest to buy one of these for training.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

formica said:


> That would be it. Hurrcane Bob's adventure lives on!


My first time to read that one.... I can see why it's a classic!


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for finding the article.

It was just as funny the second time through. 

Has anyone found part 1 when he is getting his fitness test for his company's gym?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Well never spun, (twice alone), the real thing is my thing.

So far in the real world the spinners I have ridden with don't do very well.


----------



## jcarney (Jan 1, 2005)

I think some are missing the point; yes, the spin class riders are good at spin classes and probably not so much on a real bike or road, but they are certainly likely to be FIT and not soft. I rode with a guy that worked out and played raquetball quite a bit and was generally fit, but absolutely sucked on a bike. I know for a fact he'd kick my but on a court but I did the same to him on the bike. I think if someone wants to get their fitness taken care of on a spin bike, good for them. I wouldn't expect them to be great, or even good, riders because of it.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Wow, does that Tri site's search suck big time.

Finally found part one here:
http://www.xtri.com/reports.aspx?riIDReport=2815&CAT=0&xref=xx

Hilarious stuff, I have to Google more of his articles.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Halfstep said:


> Is this the story??
> http://www.xtri.com/reports.aspx?riIDReport=2820&CAT=0&xref=xx


This story came up in a thread on another board and is just to funny not to share.

This might be the funniest this I've ever read.

Enjoy!


----------



## eric1971 (Apr 29, 2004)

I sprained my thumb in a crash a few weeks ago and haven't been able to ride. I have been trying to get back into riding after about 2 years of basically sitting on the couch. I didn't want to lose the progress I made this spring, so I had been riding one of those Expresso virtual ride bikes at my local Y. I had been wanting to give spin class a try, so on Sunday I went to my first class. Like others have said, it pretty much kicked my ass. When I looked up at the clock and it had only been 15 minutes, I couldn't believe it. I think I had the tension too high and the standing out of the saddle stuff was killing me. I made it to the end however, and actually had a good time. Went to my second class last night and felt much better. I went a little easier on the tension in the beginning and I just felt stronger in general. Definitely going to keep doing this on bad weather days and when I just want to do something different.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I tried a spinning class for about 4 sessions last winter, I would go in on other days and just spin for myself, my instructor was bad, she would just use gravity, jumping on the peddles, I was using a 360 spin with clips, I actually used tension, unlike most of the others, the whole class would do the gravity thing, with all that bouncing of fat people I'm surprised the floor didnt' cave in, she actually told me during the class I wasn't going anywhere like that, I just laughed it off, left, bought my own used rebok spin bike, a Carmichael Mountain Biking DVD and worked out the rest of the winter with the Trek team, doing intervals, I did notice more power in the spring, but it really is a different animal, nothing like a real bike training/riding, I've found some trails at a High School that cleans the snow off the trails there, I'll be going there this winter and home spinning.
I was spinning 3 to 5 times a week, 1 to 2 hours with the Trek/Carmicael DVD, good work out for sure.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

didn't read the whole thread...but...

next time your in a spin class watch closely when people are suppose to turn up the friction on their wheels....

many just pretend....

the only way to really gauge who 'worked' the hardest is to measure the temps of the wheels....


and I always love seeing the dudes in full kit spinning...gives me a chuckle....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Will said:


> I've never personally done a spin class but I rode with a guy that was a spin class instructor. I met him off a site called buddy up. Its a site for people in your area to get together to do stuff such as biking, jogging, tennis and different activities. Never met the guy before nad he shoots me an email saying hes teaches spin classes at his gym so I'm thinking he's going to hand my ass to me. I couldn't be more wrong, he's dying up every hill. He told me that mountain biking is an anarobic activity compared to spinning which was an arobic activity. Ever since that I had no desire to try a spin class but after reading how tuff they are I may try. I guess they are just two different deals and being good at one doesn't say much for the other.
> I met one other guy off that buddy up site and he broke his collar bone so I don't ride with people from that site any more.


The last year I MTB raced, the guy that won our category (Expert 35~45) for the year was a spin instructor. He rode once a week on trail to practice bike handling. The rest of his training was spinning.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

CHUM said:


> and I always love seeing the dudes in full kit spinning...gives me a chuckle....


As hot as it can get in a spin class, why would you not wear cycling clothing? Would a sweat drenched cotton shirt and some basketball shorts chaffing your legs be more stylish?



[email protected] said:


> The last year I MTB raced, the guy that won our category (Expert 35~45) for the year was a spin instructor. He rode once a week on trail to practice bike handling. The rest of his training was spinning.


Efficient training is efficient. Might not be fun, but it is efficient.


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

I use to teach spin class and I would control the tension of all the memeber, best beleive they got a good workout!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

I keep up fine but find it so boring I am looking for an ice pick or something to end the misery


----------



## AllisonWunderland (Jun 7, 2011)

I own a Schwinn Evolution --










The seat height sets in notched holes, 3/4" spaced, sufficient for reasonable adjustment. The bars are set the same way for height, but the bars are fixed, no tilt options.

Seat adjusts forward and back. When I first bought this rig, I was trying to figure out why anyone would set it up in anything but the most forward position. THEN -- when replacing the seat w/ a road bike saddle I realized that the rail bracket was turned forward. We turned it back and set it back on the rails. Now the saddle adjust is in the "3" position w/ nose over the center of the crank axle. Nose to bars is elbow to fingertip distance -- standard for me since 1960 when I started racing. Bar height is just below saddle height, like 3/4".

That's MY position for a hard ride. When I was in less buff shape, I'd run with the bars a couple inches above the saddle -- and put on the cushy saddle so I could sit on my ass and ride. 

I use cleated roadie shoes and platform pedals/toe clips. (All moved off the road bike when we went for the clipless pedals.)

I hang a carrier off the bars for the TV remote. I can pick music (Serius Radio) or "cruise to the news" . . . Watch a movie. I put the hydration in a Camelbak bladder with a tube I can get to without reaching with the hands.

If you want to go "up town" you can get a fan to blow the sweat and heat off you.

HRM -- I taped aerobic % numbers to the stem and play a game: We warm up, get to about 70% and then push to 85%, hold for a minute or two, then back off until the rate drops back to 70%. This helps pass the time, otherwise I'd go nutz! :madman:

-----------------------------------

Spin technique is about coordination. I'm tempted to make the same comment about the fly-wheel tension as Emeril makes about the temp knob on the cooking range: "It's adjustable! You need to adjust it, and keep it where it needs to be!"

Heavy fly-wheel . . . It's like riding a serious fixie. Adjust the tension so you can "spin." I can spin at 120 rpm. It's from the road bike racing.

MTB riders probably need more tension and less RPM. Do what works for you.

You want to crank down the fly-wheel tension HARD when you stand. I cinch up until I can't hardly pedal seated, THEN stand up and "climb" -- which gets the heart rate up.

I put a dot on the tension knob so I can tell how many times it goes around to set up for standing.

You don't want to be standing and pedaling with the fly-wheel tension set for "spin" -- You'll toss yourself over the bars, feet will come off the pedals, or you'll bounce and come down on the junk in the most inept fashion . . . :eekster:

*THE RED STOP LEVER -- * This is the *BRAKE* on the fly-wheel. You need to keep this in mind if you should need to stop the spinning for some reason (like your foot comes loose).

Spin Bikes . . . I have a nice one, nicely set up, and I know how to ride it.

I HATE RIDING IT ! ! !

HATE IT ! ! !

HATE IT ! ! !

HATE IT ! ! !


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

FWIW there's a guide out there for spin instructors and class participants that goes over the good, the bad and the downright stupid/dangerous things that some clueless instructors have you do. Interesting reading.

http://www.roadbikerider.com/e-books/keep-it-real-your-indoor-cycling-classes-2nd-ed-ebook


----------



## AllisonWunderland (Jun 7, 2011)

CraigH said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spinning_(cycling)
> 
> I've never done it but my wife did a bunch of classes one winter. She liked it.


Here's the Wiki Link --

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indoor_cycling

The link above goes to "disambiguation" because "spinning" is a registered trademark.

I claim 120 RPM . . . flywheel on the Schwinn Evolution is about 35 lbs. I didn't realize that the Schwinn is the "industry standard" for spin bikes. That's why I see them in the movies and YouTube. Difference between 120 and 110 RPM is minuscule. I'm estimating based on stopwatch time and counting pedal strokes for 15 seconds. I count 30, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's more like 27.

I've been basically doing the standard routine listed on the Wiki article. But I just worked it out intuitively. There are basic moves you do on a racing bike, and that's what I do: Intervals, climbs, sprints, recovery . . .

I STILL HATE IT . . . HATE IT . . .

Most appropriate music for riding one of these things is AC/DC "Highway To Hell" 

I'm good for about 35 min. serious, then I need to go walk outside or something.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

I've never been to a spin class myself. However, a guy I know decided to try it a few months ago. He's a bit out of shape and slightly overweight. He signed up for an hour long class. Twenty minutes in he was red in the face and out of breath. He hopped off the bike all of the sudden, ran out the doors and proceeded to vomit in the parking lot. hahahaha. Exercise induced vomiting. Needless to say, he never went back.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

I started spin classes about two months ago. Our little local community center bought six new spin bikes and started classes. I was like many here who thought - yea I'm in shape. This shouldn't be a issue at all. It was. I was lucky enough to talk to the instructor early and try out a bit of a class. It was a short one, only 15 mins. I could barely walk out of the room. I had like others set my bike up to ride on dirt, not hammer away in class. So when I went to the next full class I had my clipless shoes. Were lucky enough to have clips on oneside and clipless/shimano on the other. I put my bars up much higher then normal, moved my seat up a bit.(too those that are wondering why my instructor didn't fit the bike, I was insistent that what I had set it up as would work. I was a idiot. I payed)

Now I usually do 2-3 classes a week. I can see a difference in my climbing. Not a huge one but a small one. It's a great work out, especially when you can't get out and ride on dirt.

Biggest thing I tell people when there starting is that it's what you make it. Your in control of how hard your going. We are all given heart rate monitors and told what are best operating ranges are. Don't over do it.


----------



## g.fizzles (Sep 20, 2010)

I really like spin classes do sweat like a stuck pig, the music can be kind of geeky. But overall good folks in there and get a decent workout in a hour. I do notice a big difference in out of the saddle efforts after I've been to spin classes. It makes taking the "real bike" out a lot more fun!


----------

